# 12.0 guest / Hyper-V VM (Windows Server 2012 R2) - vt framebuffer



## ph0enix (Feb 22, 2019)

What's the trick to making it work in 12.0 VM guest (Hyper-V / Windows Server 2012 R2 host)?  It looks like the hyper-v modules are built by default but this command displays no available options:

```
vidcontrol -i mode
```

I want to configure a thin console font like this:






Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2019)

`vidcontrol -i mode` is for sc(4) consoles. Modern FreeBSD versions have switched to vt(4). 



			Newcons - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks for the info!  
Does anyone know what driver to use with the following virtual display adapter?

```
vgapci0@pci0:0:8:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x53531414 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Microsoft Corporation'
    device     = 'Hyper-V virtual VGA'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 22, 2019)

I've been messing with this for a bit and I finally have a thin console font by setting:


```
hw.vga.textmode=0
```

...in /boot/loader.conf





Unfortunately the console resolution is still 640x480.

Setting the following does not help:


```
i915kms_load="YES"
kern.vt.fb.default_mode="1024x768"
```

Initially i915kms was not loading at boot time because it's blacklisted in /etc/defaults/loader.conf.  It's loading fine after commenting out the following line:

```
module_blacklist="drm drm2 radeonkms i915kms amdgpu"   # Loader module blacklist
```
...but I have not been able to change the resolution.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 25, 2019)

It's blacklisted for a reason. It should be loaded with kld_list not through loader.conf. Never, ever, edit /boot/defaults/loader.conf or /etc/defaults/rc.conf or any other defaults file.


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks! 
I re-blacklisted i915kms again and added the following to rc.conf but it didn't work:

```
i915kms_load="YES"
```

so instead, I used:


```
kld_list="${kld_list} i915kms"
```

That loads the module at startup.  I still would like to know if there is a way to change the resolution to something higher than 640x480.


----------

